# Bigger is better



## DirtyHarryGenX (Apr 13, 2009)

I put away the old Dan Wesson .44 mag,with Buffalo Bore 340 gr.+P+ ammo,for something bigger.Home defense.I keep my new .500 S&W mag handy,basic 8 3/8" barrel.I'm using .400 gr.Win platinum tip hollow points.If somebody comes in here,I'm gonna blow his ass off.The recoil doesn't bother me.I can palm a basketball.The aim adjustment doesn't bother me either,I won't miss.One hit is all I need,he'll be in hell before his body even hits the ground.I don't care where the bullet goes after it exits him.After the coroner's guys haul off the body,I don't care what it looks like in court,if it ever went there at all.For me,this is the way to go.Anyone who disagrees is welcome to break in.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow!! Pity the poor guy that breaks into your trailer.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds like a good start. Get some grenades and a couple of claymores, though, just in case.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Or a low yield nuclear device.


----------



## natsb (Sep 18, 2013)

I guess that will do until that handheld Howitzer gets milled for a scope.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

This is a little too small for me... looking for something bigger... cuz bigger is more manly.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> This is a little too small for me... looking for something bigger... cuz bigger is more manly.


I don't see a wedding ring. How much ammo does she possess?


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Good deal.... I love it...if it comes to the point that you have to blow some scum bag away....it's his fault for getting up that morning
deciding he will perform a criminal act...and if he does not think that he could be killed in such act....then....thats on him...
he got up on the wrong side of the bed...YOU are protecting yourself and loved ones.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

DirtyHarryGenX said:


> I put away the old Dan Wesson .44 mag,with Buffalo Bore 340 gr.+P+ ammo,for something bigger.Home defense.I keep my new .500 S&W mag handy,basic 8 3/8" barrel.I'm using .400 gr.Win platinum tip hollow points.If somebody comes in here,I'm gonna blow his ass off.The recoil doesn't bother me.I can palm a basketball.The aim adjustment doesn't bother me either,I won't miss.One hit is all I need,he'll be in hell before his body even hits the ground.I don't care where the bullet goes after it exits him.After the coroner's guys haul off the body,I don't care what it looks like in court,if it ever went there at all.For me,this is the way to go.Anyone who disagrees is welcome to break in.


Aw come one, don't hold anything back.....tell us how you really feel. :watching:


----------

